# Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

Hallo,
ich hab hier nix gefunden wo man sich vorstellen kann....... daher mach ich das mal hier   

Ich heisse Claudia, bin 39 Jahre alt und mein Mann und ich haben uns erstmals einen Gartenteich angelegt.

Dort leben 6 Goldfische und 4 Kois. Wir hatten anfangs noch 2 __ Störe aber die verschwanden komischerweise. Wir dachten erst, sie hätten sich versteckt aber nachdem wir das Wasser abgelassen hatte (wir hatten dermaßen Fadenalgen) kamen sie nicht zum Vorschein. Wir hatten damals Chrystal Clear in das Wasser getan und obwohl dort angegeben ist, daß das ungiftig für die Fische ist, nahmen wir an, daß die Störe wohl daran gestorben sind  

Nun haben wir am Freitag einen neuen Stör in den Teich gesetzt und am nächsten morgen war der wieder weg  

Ich verstehe das nicht. Hat jemand eine Idee, was da los sein könnte?

Katzen schließe ich aus, da wir 3 Hunde haben. __ Fischreiher... naja, Störe schwimmen ja am Boden ... ich denke ein __ Reiher würde sich erst die anderen holen.

Liebe Grüsse,
Claudia


----------



## karsten. (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				Cloude schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ......
> Katzen schließe ich aus, da wir 3 Hunde haben..........





was machen Eure Hunde nachts ?


----------



## geecebird (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				Cloude schrieb:
			
		

> Wir hatten damals Chrystal Clear in das Wasser getan



: Nee, Nee, lasst den Chemiekram weg. Hilft nur dem Händler, der sich die Taschen voll macht...

Zu den fehlenden Stören. Ich tippe stark auf Katze. Da scheinen Eure Doggies wohl nachts zu schlafen... :


----------



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> was machen Eure Hunde nachts ?



Schlafen bei uns im Bett   Aber ernsthaft... wir haben so gut wie nie Katzen auf dem Grundstück denn die riechen natürlich die Hunde. Und in unserer Nachbarschaft hat auch niemand Katzen....


----------



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				geecebird schrieb:
			
		

> : Nee, Nee, lasst den Chemiekram weg. Hilft nur dem Händler, der sich die Taschen voll macht...
> 
> Zu den fehlenden Stören. Ich tippe stark auf Katze. Da scheinen Eure Doggies wohl nachts zu schlafen... :



Aber findest Du es nicht seltsam, daß die Koi's und die Goldfische, welche ja oben schwimmen, noch alle da sind? 

Und die Katze wird wohl kaum jede Nacht nachschauen, ob grad mal wieder ein Stör "eingezogen" ist  Denn ich habe ihn abends reingesetzt und gleich am nächsten Tag war er weg  

Wir haben sehr viele Findlinge im Teich... ob er sich nur versteckt ?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*

Moin
bin kein Störspezi, aber stimmt es nicht, daß Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können?
Viellecht sind die Kleinen irgendwo hineingeschwommen von wo aus es kein zurück gibt.
Und so ein toter Fisch ist ja ruck zuck weggefuttert....


----------



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				ra_ll_ik schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> bin kein Störspezi, aber stimmt es nicht, daß Störe nicht rückwärts schwimmen können?
> Viellecht sind die Kleinen irgendwo hineingeschwommen von wo aus es kein zurück gibt.
> Und so ein toter Fisch ist ja ruck zuck weggefuttert....



Das will ich nicht hoffen :?


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*

Hi Claudia.

Du schreibst ihr hattet viele Fadenalgen. Kommt es nicht oft vor das sich Störe in Fadenalgen und Unterwasserpflanzen verfangen und dann ersticken?  
Das war so das erste an was ich gedacht habe.

Zu den Katzen. An den Hunden stören die sich überhaupt nicht. Wir haben auch einen Hund, unser Nachbar auch, trotzdem schleichen Nachts Katzen bei und rum. Wenn nicht sogar jede Nacht.


----------



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				Sachiel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Claudia.
> 
> Du schreibst ihr hattet viele Fadenalgen. Kommt es nicht oft vor das sich Störe in Fadenalgen und Unterwasserpflanzen verfangen und dann ersticken?
> Das war so das erste an was ich gedacht habe.
> ...



Ja aber die Fadenalgen sind mittlerweile verschwunden, das Wasser wurde auf alle Werte getestet... alles ok  

Wir haben echt so gut wie nie Katzen auf dem Grundstück. Und wie gesagt, die Störe schwimmen ja am Grund... da kommt eine Katze nicht ran .....


----------



## karsten. (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				Cloude schrieb:
			
		

> Schlafen bei uns im Bett
> .........
> denn die riechen natürlich die Hunde. ...




stimmt  ! wie meine

 


im Ernst 
wenn Störe Probleme haben 
und das haben sie Nachts in vielen Teichen
zappeln sie auch an der Oberfläche rum 
und werden dort leicht Opfer von allen möglichen "Fischliebhabern"

oder verstricken sich in Algen und sterben .....
unauffällig

ich will die Diskussion über Störe in Gartenteich nicht neu entfachen

gib mal STÖR in die Suchfunktion ein  


mfG


----------



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> gib mal STÖR in die Suchfunktion ein
> 
> 
> mfG



Ich hab mich gerade durchgelesen....  

Ich muss sagen, mein Mann kann sich heute abend was anhören!!!  
Ich habe mich darauf verlassen, daß er weiss, was man in einem Teich ohne weiteres reinsetzen kann. 

Ich muss dazu sagen daß ich aktive Tierschützerin bin und es wird in unserem Gartenteich auf *keinen Fall *ein weiterer Stör einziehen. Und falls wir unseren wiederfinden und er sich doch nur versteckt hatte, werde ich einen größeren Teich für ihn finden.


----------



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt  ! wie meine
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 18484
> 
> ...





Hier ist meine Bande:


----------



## Silke (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*

Hallo Cloude,
toll. daß du dich schlau gemacht hast. Mein Nachbar (Teich 10 kubik) will mir auch seine Störe andrehen, weil sein Teich zu klein ist, er trübes Wasser hat und sie eh nicht sieht. Mein Mann findet Störe toll und würde sie sofort nehmen, aber ich bin absolut dagegen. Unser Teich ist einfach nicht dafür geschaffen.
Vielleicht findet sich dein Stör noch an....


----------



## Cloude (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW:  Störe verschwinden aus Gartenteich*



			
				Silke schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cloude,
> toll. daß du dich schlau gemacht hast. Mein Nachbar (Teich 10 kubik) will mir auch seine Störe andrehen, weil sein Teich zu klein ist, er trübes Wasser hat und sie eh nicht sieht. Mein Mann findet Störe toll und würde sie sofort nehmen, aber ich bin absolut dagegen. Unser Teich ist einfach nicht dafür geschaffen.
> Vielleicht findet sich dein Stör noch an....



Ich hätte mich wohl besser vorher schlau machen sollen....... wenn man sich *mal *auf seinen Mann verläßt : 

Ich werde heute nach Feierabend sofort mal zwischen den Steinen genaustens nachsehen. Wir haben auch eine Kieselsteinmatte am Rand... ich hoffe nicht, daß er da drunter hängt


----------

